
New iPhone? No thanks. These older-model 5S owners don't need or want one - fergie
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2019/09/09/5-s-holdouts-say-who-needs-a-new-shiny-iphone/2268000001/
======
mikece
Did Apple not buy advertising from the USA Today recently? :-)

There is a growing "digital detox" movement where people are trying to either
stop using smart phones or switch to the oldest (and cheapest) phones that
will allow them to get their work done (2FA apps required for work). I've
specifically heard that the iPhone 5 and 5s are among the favorite models of
these "would rather be using feature phones" crowd because they are the oldest
iPhone models that support LTE/4G.

